# Success!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am SO happy! The first picture is Murph's paw (which both front ones looked like) about 2.5 months ago. The picture on the right is from this morning. I have been battling him and his constant licking/chewing on his paws for a year and a half. It made me so sad to see his paws like that, he was practically mutilating himself. 

As of right now, all I am doing is wiping them 2x a day with a baby wipe to get any potential irritants/allergens off of them. He was getting emu oil sprayed on them 2x a day at first, but I have stopped doing the emu, which I think has helped even a bit more...


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

You also changed his food which I'm sure helped: leave him on the Annamaet!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> You also changed his food which I'm sure helped: leave him on the Annamaet!


Yes! Sorry, I should have obviously mentioned that! I took him off the raw changed his food to Annamaet Aqualuk 2.5 months ago and am SO happy with the results.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

great news


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

meggels said:


> Yes! Sorry, I should have obviously mentioned that! I took him off the raw changed his food to Annamaet Aqualuk 2.5 months ago and am SO happy with the results.


If you haven't, post the pics on their fb page. What a testimonial!


----------

